# Deep Tracks - Television - "Marquee Moon"



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

View attachment 107046


Please *choose up to five selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Television - "Marquee Moon"

"Marquee Moon" is the debut studio album by American rock band Television.

"Marquee Moon" was released to widespread critical acclaim and unexpected commercial success in the United Kingdom, but sold poorly in the United States. The record has since been viewed by critics as one of the greatest albums of all time and a foundational record of alternative rock. Television's innovative post-punk instrumentation on Marquee Moon strongly influenced the new wave and indie rock movements of the 1980s.

Tom Verlaine and Richard Lloyd interplayed their guitars around the rhythm section's drum hits and basslines. Their dual playing drew on 1960s rock and avant-garde jazz styles, abandoning the layered power chords of contemporary punk rock in favor of melodic lines and counter-melodies. Verlaine established the song's rhythmic phrase, against which Lloyd played dissonant melodies.

Verlaine's lyrics on Marquee Moon combined urban and pastoral imagery. Although it was not a concept album, many of its songs made geographical references to Lower Manhattan.

"Marquee Moon" was released on February 8, 1977, in the United States and on March 4, 1977, in the United Kingdom, where it was an unexpected success and reached number 28 on the country's albums chart. The record's two singles-the title track and "Prove It"-both charted on the UK Top 30. Its commercial success in the UK was partly fueled by Nick Kent's rave two-page review of the album for NME.

Since the album's original release, Marquee Moon has been cited by rock critics as one of the greatest records of the American punk rock movement.

The album has often been voted high in critics polls of the greatest debuts and has also been named one of the greatest records of the 1970s by NME, who ranked it tenth, and Pitchfork, who ranked it third.

In 2003 it was named the fourth-greatest album of all time by NME, while Rolling Stone placed it at number 128 on its list of the "500 Greatest Albums of all Time".

"Marquee Moon" was also one of the most influential records from the 1970s and has been cited by critics as a cornerstone of alternative rock. It heavily influenced the indie rock movement of the 1980s, while post-punk acts appropriated the album's uncluttered production, introspective tone, and meticulously performed instrumentation.

As a member of U2, Irish guitarist *The Edge* simulated Television's guitar sound with an effects pedal. He later said he had wanted to "sound like them" and that "Marquee Moon"'s title track had changed his "way of thinking about the guitar".

Personnel:

Billy Ficca - drums

Richard Lloyd - guitar (solo on tracks 1, 4, 5, and 6), vocals

Fred Smith - bass guitar, vocals

Tom Verlaine - guitar (solo on tracks 2, 3, 4, 7, and 8), keyboards, lead vocals, production

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marquee_Moon

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

"See No Evil" -






"Venus" -






"Friction" -






"Marquee Moon" -






"Elevation" -






"Guiding Light" -






"Prove It" -






"Torn Curtain" -


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I've chosen Venus and Marquee Moon. The title track is one of the best rock songs of the seventies in my opinion. Funny thing, I was listening to it twenty minutes ago.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I chose _Marquee Moon_ also, for the incredible, building 2-guitar interlude that is the centerpiece for the song, especially the sea of musical sparkles that finishes it off.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Great early alternative album. Very inventive and distinct.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

have voted but it was so so difficult when an album was so significant.....even more difficult than voting for individual tracks from 'My aim is true'!!!

voted for all the tracks that made up the first side on vinyl as it sounds so balanced and integrated.....


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Brillaint album. Nuff said. Votes cast.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

"Marquee Moon" the song and _Marquee Moon_ the album rank high on my list of favorite and greatest "rock" music of all time. It's encouraging to see it mentioned here, just in case there is actually somebody out there who hasn't heard this yet!


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

jim prideaux said:


> have voted but it was so so difficult when an album was so significant.....even more difficult than voting for individual tracks from 'My aim is true'!!!
> 
> voted for all the tracks that made up the first side on vinyl as it sounds so balanced and integrated.....


had a look at the results and they bear out the idea that side 1 really is the focus for this remarkable album-nothing wrong with side 2 and most bands would have been proud of it but side 1 really is that special!

I saw them in 1978/9 with the Only Ones.....what a gig that was!

saw them a couple of years ago without Richard Lloyd.....same magic but knowing it was not him did make a slight difference!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I would have enjoyed that gig, Jim. ^


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

jim prideaux said:


> I saw them in 1978/9 with the Only Ones.....what a gig that was!





Merl said:


> I would have enjoyed that gig, Jim. ^


The Only Ones - "Another Girl Another Planet" - pretty fierce, eh? - Played the hell out of that one... One of my all time favourite singles...






Link only - 




Studio version - Link only - 




This video of The Only Ones on "Later with Jools Holland" shows what Peter Perrett looks like after 40 years of heroin and crack cocaine addiction - "like death warmed over" -






Peter Perrett (vocals and guitar), John Perry (guitar), Alan Mair (bass) and the absolutely phenomenal Mike Kellie on drums... these guys could really play.... What a shame...


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

saw the Only Ones three times during the lates 70's and played the first albums until they were essentially a peculiar matt grey in colour......not by any means a one track band they combined a sort of embryonic post punk thing with real musicianship and a swaggering romanticism.........Miles from Nowhere epitomises their stance, or maybe No Peace for the Wicked?

I remember a friend of mine at University buying Adventure having grown to admire my copy of Marquee Moon....he took it straight back to the shop after one play because it was such a disappointment-not really a reflection of the limitations of Adventure, more recognition of the impact of Marquee Moon.

taken a break from Sibelius......listening to an Only Ones compilation 'Immortal Story'

.....having re acquainted myself with the song 'Its the truth' can I recommend that anyone following this thread do the same......it is followed on this compilation by 'No peace for the wicked' and later the equally magnificent 'Someone who cares'...the years fall away and I find myself contemplating an essay about...well, whatever!


----------

